

Intercom launches Live Chat - duggan
https://www.intercom.io/live-chat

======
specialk
This is a very intriguing move for Intercom. They've gone from offering
products that are designed to solely work inside your SaaS product to customer
acquisition. A very interesting shift from a company perspective. I'm sure
there must be many competitors in the customer nurturing / lead acquisition
business who are eyeing up this product release very closely.

I'm curious if it will catch on or if users stigma against livechat will hurt.
Have to ask yourself when was the last time you used livechat? I'm having
trouble remembering the last time I did.

